# Nikon D5100



## AnthonyGeorgeCRNA (Dec 26, 2011)

Just bought my wife a Nikon D5100 for Christmas. This is our first DSLR. We both would like to learn more about photography. Any suggestions for resources for a beginner? Books, DVDs, etc. Thanks so much!


----------



## txtowman (Dec 26, 2011)

Kenrockwell.com

the strobist

pixtus forum

to name a few


----------



## MTVision (Dec 26, 2011)

Kenrockwell.com. <----- don't recommend that site. He reviews all kinds of products that he has never touched. He has some good information mixed in with a bunch of crap. You need a good bs detector to read his site! 

Www.cambridgeincolour.com <----- lots of tutorials on digital photography

Understanding exposure by Bryan Peterson. The book will have you shooting in manual real quick or at least understanding how to. 

Strobist.com <---- great blog about off camera flash. If you didn't buy an external flash then I wouldn't bother with that site yet.


----------



## djd (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats on your new camera. I do undersand what Megan is saying, but I've got helpful info from his site and you should keep this short cut on your desktop while your learning your controls and settings Nikon D5100 User's Guide in addition to the users manual. Over time you'll discover what settings are best for you. I've only been using mine since the summer so I'm a newbie as well. Maybe join some Nikon groups on Flickr to keep up to date on problems and fixes that you might find interesting, although it's a little overwhelming.


----------



## Jtwestside (Jan 12, 2012)

Kenrockwell.com. Kenrockwell.com. Kenrockwell.com. You will see many people with their heads up their pretentious 'butts' hate on Ken but it's people who can't handle an opinion other than their own.   Congrats on the great camera. I have the D5100 and love it.


----------



## bw2 (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought D5100 late last year, and am enjoying it enormously.

I bought a couple of books to get me started with the camera, and have found "Nikon D5100 for Dummies" quite helpful.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 12, 2012)

Jtwestside said:
			
		

> Kenrockwell.com. Kenrockwell.com. Kenrockwell.com. You will see many people with their heads up their pretentious 'butts' hate on Ken but it's people who can't handle an opinion other than their own.   Congrats on the great camera. I have the D5100 and love it.



Excuse me? Have you ever read his disclaimer? Not everything he says is the truth. He's funny but it's not all accurate sorry to tell you. Not sure what opinions have to do with it.......

" I offer no warrantees of any kind, except that there are many deliberate gaffes, practical jokes and downright foolish and made-up things lurking. While this site is mostly accurate, it is neither legally binding nor guaranteed. The only thing I do guarantee is that there is plenty of stuff I simply make up out of thin air, as does The Onion."


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2012)

AnthonyGeorgeCRNA said:


> Just bought my wife a Nikon D5100 for Christmas. This is our first DSLR. We both would like to learn more about photography. Any suggestions for resources for a beginner? Books, DVDs, etc. Thanks so much!


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## JohnYoga (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually, I like Ken Rockwell, too. I started with his settings, but upped my sharpness to 8-9, dropped the saturation to +1, and keep it in P-mode.

I don't know about your D5100, but when mine is on Auto, it goes through the ISO roof (2000+) in low light, indoor shots, even with a flash. When on P, it stays under ISO 800. Consider Ken's settings as a start.

Enjoy your D5100, it is such a wonderful camera! 

John


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 29, 2012)

Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials


----------

